# Shop that has shimano shoe heat molding equipment near Philly/NJ???



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello
want to get the heat moldable shimano shoes. My local shop sells them, but doesn't have the hot box to mold them. Anyone know a shop that has the hot box to mold them in South Jersey/philadelphia Pa aera??
Thanks
Bryan


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

Go to a store that has hockey equipment, skates use the same type of oven,


----------

